# Update on M6 crash



## Meandtheboys (18 August 2012)

Not sure if anyone spotted this / or posted but update on that poor lady that was seriously injured on the M6 and lost one of her horses ( and possibily JR dog - although this was never fully confirmed ) - I am please to read she is in a stable condition

http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/2012/08/17/m6-crash-victim’s-friends-thank-wellwishers/


----------



## Rollin (19 August 2012)

I am so pleased to learn she is on the mend. Very sad that she lost one of her horses in the accident.  It must be the worst nightmare for all of us who own horses.


----------



## amc (19 August 2012)

Poor lady...........hope she soon feels better, it must be horrific for her .....


----------



## Oldenburg27 (19 August 2012)

Was told by a close source that the Van cut up the horse box and they both stopped in the first lane to argued and then the lorry crashed in to the back of the box.

It very sad


----------



## applecart14 (21 August 2012)

Why did they stop in a live lane of traffic and not the hard shoulder I wonder?  Maybe they did stop on the hardshoulder but these days motorways around the midlands have got this scheme whereby they open up the hardshoulder for live traffic (to ease traffic congestion) but if there is something on the hard shoulder parked up they will close the lane immediately.  Maybe this is what happened and the lane wasn't closed quick enough.


----------



## equinelover (21 August 2012)

^^ From what I heard that's correct, they stopped in the hard shoulder, but it was actually a live lane. I heard that she had stopped because she was flashed or informed that there maybe something wrong with the back of the lorry.  Either way, however it happened, it's such a shame for all involved


----------



## Oldenburg27 (21 August 2012)

I know for a facted they stopped in the first lane. Someone i know was recovery and picked up the 2 horses. 

no hard shoulder involed.


----------



## perfect11s (23 August 2012)

I dont know what happened in this tradgic incident but it amazes me how people will stop in the most stupid places for things like a puncture  if you can  dont stop unless you are somewhere safe limp on untill there is a refuge or you can get off the motorway or main road!!!    If your tyre is flat its most  likely  already ruined so is is worth risking your life or others ....


----------



## Brontie (23 August 2012)

Oldenburg27 said:



			I know for a facted they stopped in the first lane. Someone i know was recovery and picked up the 2 horses. 

no hard shoulder involed.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I find this very hard to believe. Not calling your informant a liar, but I find it very hard to believe two different drivers did not have the common sense to get onto the hard shoulder. If the force was strong enough to do severe damage to the lorry and kill one of the horses there's a good chance they were thrown into the first lane.


----------



## EmmasMummy (24 August 2012)

Brontie said:



			Sorry, I find this very hard to believe. Not calling your informant a liar, but I find it very hard to believe two different drivers did not have the common sense to get onto the hard shoulder. If the force was strong enough to do severe damage to the lorry and kill one of the horses there's a good chance they were thrown into the first lane.
		
Click to expand...

It says this here:

West Midlands Police Inspector Mark Watkins said: We now know the drivers of these vehicles had stopped in the inside lane and were out walking on the carriageway when a lorry collided with them.

What we need to understand is why the vehicles stopped and why they were standing in a live lane.

http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/2012/08/15/woman-airlifted-to-hospital-after-m6-crash/?rs

So not only were they stopped, they were out the vehicles...

I am glad the lady is getting better, but had unfortunately paid the price for a silly decision, and its just lucky it was not worse.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 August 2012)

The report about them being out on the carriageway does seem to be true, I have seen it several times locally.  This is of course pure supposition, but I wondered if the dog mentioned was perhaps already on the carriageway (rather than escaping from the horsebox) and they 2 drivers were trying to catch it.  Its the only reason I can think for anyone leaving their vehicle, and not something I would do I should add.  I hope both drivers and the ponies are continuing to recover well.


----------



## WelshD (24 August 2012)

All terribly sad  

Possibly the horsebox lost power and the van stopped to protect it with hazard lights 

We don't know the timing of the incident it may have all happened very quickly, it's only a matter of seconds to jump out of a vehicle and be on the carriageway after all


----------

